# Are you left or right handed?



## Noitora (Mar 18, 2009)

Even though I bet more people here are right handed, I want to see who many left handed people like me there are in the forums.


----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2009)

Death to all the lefties!


----------



## DAZA (Mar 18, 2009)

Im Left Handed, couldnt get the hang of writing with right hand, but i gave a good crack at it! no pun intended


----------



## dice (Mar 18, 2009)

Right handed. Couldn't kick a ball with my left foot to save my life (neither).


----------



## da_head (Mar 18, 2009)

you missed an option, mixed handed! (that's wat i am)
i use my right hand for major tasks (such as writing, eating, cutting with a knife)
but i use my left hand for other things such as basketball, frisbee, washing the dishes, it's stronger for foosball (jitz) and yeah.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 18, 2009)

Right handed.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have no arms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm right handed.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Mar 18, 2009)

i can call my self ambidextrous, since i self-taught myself how to write with my left hand.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 18, 2009)

We are outnumbered... Let's go lefties we can win!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2009)

Right handed here.

But I can play soccer with my both feet, very handy.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 18, 2009)

I use my left hand for writing only, right hand for anything else. (voted left handed BTW)


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 18, 2009)

I use right hand for writing and mouse moving but I shoot left in hockey, golf and lacrosse. I also pick up things with my left rather than my right.


----------



## dice (Mar 18, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> you missed an option, mixed handed! (that's wat i am)



Ambidextrous


am·bi·dex·trous  
adj.

*1. Able to use both hands with equal facility.
*2. Unusually skillful; adroit.
3. Deceptive or hypocritical.


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 18, 2009)

Right


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm right handed primarily.... with the exception of eating with a knife and fork then I can switch hands freely and use either no ideas why!?  ... 

I just feel comfortable swapping hands mid meal for the left or right side of the plate I guess its just easier than turning the plate!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cannot write with my left hand even if my life depended on it... It's just awkward! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your a LEFTY btw .... YOUR DEEMED *SPAWN OF THE DEVIL!* in the old days you could of been put to death for being a freaky LEFTY!!!

There are a whole heap of famous LEFTY's out there .... JIMMY HENDRIX being just one ... how else would you get that funky sounding guitar ... he played a right handed guitar upside down or flipped to the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are also a load of presidents that were/are leftys too  ..



Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> James A. Garfield   20th
> Herbert Hoover   31st
> Harry S. Truman   33rd
> Gerald Ford  38th
> ...




others include  

Buzz Aldrin  (Astronaut)

Matt Groening (Simpsons and Futurama cartoonist)

George Michael (Musician) 

Tom Cruise (Actor)

Bruce Willis  (Actor)

Jerry Seinfeld  (comedian)

Pelé -Edson Arantes do Nascimento (soccer)

Diego Armando Maradona (soccer) 




The list goes on and on so least you know your not a freak on your own!


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 18, 2009)

"All da right 'andrz gimme five!"
In other words
Yay for right handed people 
Ambidextrous training ¬.¬ not succesful as of yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer to write with my right although I can use the left (this is largely taught rather than natural), either way my handwriting is useless unless I spend time on it.

Soldering, I would like three hands if it is all the same but either.

Fine work, either.

Force: right for force but left can guide things.

Eating, chopsticks is right only unless I have a set in each. Cutlery I can swap at will.

Sword- right is dominant for single hand and the right is the "upper" hand for two handed. Two swords- the bigger sword if it exists is preferably the right, the right is also the one above my head.

Bat games- see sword although I can use my left if I need to.

Throwing, right unless I have something in each or it is a shoulder harness/timed/alternating thing like throwing knives. Frisbee I can throw with both but I like the right more.

Punching, right if only because my left was fractured a while back and putting serious force through it is not all that comfortable.

Regarding feet I suppose skateboarding is all I have here. Regular footing, push mongo when not switch with switch not meaning all the much (although I am far from some people in this regard) and a tendency towards "old school" tricks means while my right is probably dominant my left can more hold it together when the time comes. I prefer to turn backside on a ramp although that is just for messing around and 180s are fine either way, switch or regular, and always have been, if adding flips then once I have them it does not really matter. 360s are probably backside if only through practice (definitely ollies while no-comply, boneless and early grab are either way) as are pivots, powerslides/Bert slides are either. Primo is usually about the right foot and spinning clockwise (not sure how to name spin on this one) if only because it makes coming out of things spinning is that much easier or shifts weight to the right place for it (same for Casper although switch or anti Casper changes it), truckstand/pogo is right foot down although I can use left if necessary (it kills hands and boards so I tend to avoid it). I prefer to one foot manual and one foot nose manual with the right although in my experience most people do (even goofy riders and people of either handedness).
Hands in skateboarding, right is for grabs although I can use the left for various things or grab if I have to and preferably right for anything more anything more technical than a fingerflip. If I could handplant/similar in a meaningful way it would be my right although as it stands with no force required (momentum is used) it can be either.

When it comes to kicking someone again right is dominant but left can be used and seen as the left is used to pivot on....

Keyboard- tough one, right if I am using one hand but I can mash keys quite accurately with my left when the time comes. Mouse is right hand but I can use the left if necessary, trackpad is either.

Game controller, right for traditional joystick unless the pad is otherwise, FPS games are forward, back and strafe with the left stick and look/aim with the right stick.

"There are also a load of presidents that were/are leftys"
since when were we looking up to politicians again?

A question though, many left handed people I know use a mouse with their left but leave it in right hand mode with regard to the buttons (so they double click with the middle or even ring fingers and I will never know how they use back/forward buttons)

edit: forgot guns.
Right hand and right shoulder if the choice is there although if the weapon allows I can work with the left shoulder, never used two pistols or two single handed weapons aside from in a game/at the arcade so I do not know how that plays out for me.


----------



## Santee (Mar 18, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Right handed here.
> 
> But I can play soccer with my both feet, very handy.


same but in soccer aren't you supposed to practice with the weaker foot so you can use both when you start out. Most people i know are right handed except my closest friend and my brother.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm ambisinister - crap with both hands.


----------



## ackers (Mar 18, 2009)

Right handed, left footed.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends what I'm doing - writing/drawing anything with finesse = left hand. Sports (golf, tennis even darts lol) = Right handed
Also completely right footed - my left doesn't even count as a "swinger"

But my left testicle hangs a lot lower than my right ............


----------



## weiff (Mar 18, 2009)

You find that most people you are left-handed are slightly Ambidextrous, it comes from having to adapt to the crap environment.... case in point:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2,500 left handers die each year using products designed for right handers.
> 
> We also die younger... QUOTELefties Die Nine years Earlier



On the positive side we are more creative, many artists are left handed, in all arts... music, painting, etc.  Playing guitar is actually easier if you are left handed and play right.

Lots of good articles out there if you really want to know WAAAYY too much about the subject.



Personally, I'm a lefty.


----------



## da_head (Mar 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sigh i knew someone would say this.

please review what you yourself have bolded, and get back to me.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2009)

ackers said:
			
		

> Right handed, left footed.



This. I thought I was the only one with this... "condition". At least it's good when playing football against people who don't know you. They always assume you're gonna play on the right side of the field


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 18, 2009)

ackers said:
			
		

> Right handed, left footed.


same here


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 18, 2009)

Lefty here!

Sucks for writing as it all gets smudged.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 18, 2009)

A question for left handed people:
Do you write any different than right handed people? I mean, I don't hold the pen the same way the rest of the right handed people in my class do...


----------



## gk.7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mostly righty but I eat tortillas with my left... xD


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 19, 2009)

I do everything with my right. When it comes to soccer, I'm left footed, wonder why...

Leonardo da Vinci was a left handed person. When he wrote on paper he didn't smudge anything, because he wrote from right to left... That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2009)

Right handed.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 19, 2009)

I write with my right hand but I play sports that use a stick (golf, cricket, baseball) with my left hand.


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah well if you knew it would happen you should have explained the difference in your OP.

_God I hate it when posters act like they know it all_ (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm normal, boring right handed. Ambidextrous people are so cool.


----------



## Gore (Mar 19, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol mixed handed?
you're just being a jackass.


----------



## King_of_kings (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm left handed


----------



## da_head (Mar 19, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Gah well if you knew it would happen you should have explained the difference in your OP.
> 
> _God I hate it when posters act like they know it all_ (
> 
> ...


psh your back? i thought u were banned? o well


----------



## Gore (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would I be banned?
I just don't post often anymore.

also I'm left handed


----------



## Splych (Mar 20, 2009)

I am right handed... I use my left hand for... nothing too important... But I use my left and right hand for basketball.


----------



## DAZA (Mar 20, 2009)

Us lefties must stick together to fight against the haters of the world!     im left handed and damn proud of it pmsl,...... Lefties-Ho.....


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 20, 2009)

right handed here


----------



## updowners (Mar 20, 2009)

I wish I was ambidextrous...


----------



## dice (Mar 20, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, the italic text was aimed at myself mainly


----------



## SoLuckys (Mar 23, 2009)

i am the middle one, i can write with both hand but mostly use my right, and i can play football-soccer with both feet but my left one is stronger


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm left handed, but my doctor says I'm left footed.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 23, 2009)

Im right handed. when used in combat like boxing and karate i use the right more than the left. same goes to the feet.

Regards,
Chris

EDIT:

Im both. Though I use my right hand to write. I use both for multiple things.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm ambidextrous.   I also know how this came to be....

If I would have had no outside influence, I would have been right-handed, but as a kid my mom used to get behind me and taught me write and eat left handed as she was left handed and therefore taught me to be left-handed at those activities.  

Now, I do some things left handed and some things right handed.  When it comes to doing new activities (jobs and such) I tend to use whatever hand I was taught to initially.

It's all very confusing actually because some things I can do left handed and not right handed, some things I can do right handed but not left handed and some things I can do with either hand.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which hand I'll use for what task.  So I just say I'm ambidextrous and leave it at that.

It's one of those questions that gives me pause whenever I am asked about it.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 23, 2009)

Born left handed, but... yeah my parents are lame so my primary hand is right.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 23, 2009)

Right handed all the way.  I do not feel right doing almost anything with my left hand that i would do with my right.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm left.
Lefties for the win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 24, 2009)

I usually use my right hand for most things, but like Rayder, there are some random things I can only do with my left hand.


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Mar 24, 2009)

I would say Ambidextrous,  Much like the Ambidextrous ones above, I show favoritism for certain activities. 

I do favor Left for writing and Stylus usage, but sports and other activities are done the way they were taught to me (usually right handed).

I naturally would have been Left handed for everything, but there were a lot of situations (especially school) where it was inconvenient to be left handed (mainly because of small right handed Desks) so I avoided the inconvenience by becoming Ambidextrous.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 25, 2009)

Being left handed owns in Basketball. No one expects to block the left, because most players are right-handed.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Mar 25, 2009)

no joke for the first 12 years of my life every time my mom saw me write with my left hand she would hit the crap out of me until she finally gave up and admitted the fact that i'm a lefty


----------



## david432111 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm right handed.......


----------



## Noitora (Mar 25, 2009)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> no joke for the first 12 years of my life every time my mom saw me write with my left hand she would hit the crap out of me until she finally gave up and admitted the fact that i'm a lefty


What's wrong with being left-handed? D:


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2009)

right


----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 7, 2009)

Right hander. (:

But I sometimes attempt to do things with my left hand.


----------



## tyuno123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Right handed btw whats ambixdexterous ?


----------



## Seven (Apr 15, 2009)

Left handed, but I use my right hand for various other things... it's my throwing hand, which is a bit odd.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 15, 2009)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Right handed btw whats ambixdexterous ?


Ambidexterous means you can use either hand to do things.  
I am right handed but sometimes I wished I was ambidexterous.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm right handed but I can use my left hand to use the mouse. Voted right hand though.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well technically i use both hands to type, which is kind of important because my living is surrounded by PC's, but generally i use my right hand for everything else.


----------



## playallday (Apr 15, 2009)

I write like a 3 year old with my left hand.  You should have seen my writing when I hurt my right wrist, I couldn't read my own writing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  I'm *REALLY* right handed.


----------



## blackfira (Apr 16, 2009)

Left handed in writing. Right handed in everything else. lol


----------



## Dratini The Clar (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL I'm right-handed.


----------



## galggod (May 16, 2009)

left handed except for my mouse


----------



## RebelX (May 19, 2009)

Lefties ftw!!! However, I am cross dominant, this meaning that I favor one hand for some tasks and the other hand for others. In my case, I write with my left hand, but I throw with my right hand. Ambidexterity is a form of cross dominance, but natural ambidexterity is _extremely_ rare. So many people think they are ambidextrous, it is ridiculous. I do not believe any of the people that say they are ambidextrous.

Lefties represent!!


----------



## Gore (May 19, 2009)

RebelX said:
			
		

> Lefties ftw!!! However, I am cross dominant, this meaning that I favor one hand for some tasks and the other hand for others. In my case, I write with my left hand, but I throw with my right hand. Ambidexterity is a form of cross dominance, but natural ambidexterity is _extremely_ rare. So many people think they are ambidextrous, it is ridiculous. I do not believe any of the people that say they are ambidextrous.
> 
> Lefties represent!!


CORRECT


----------



## triassic911 (May 25, 2009)

Left Handed.


----------

